# Replacing a HUGE sliding glass door w/ a hinged patio door.



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Since you are going from a larger door to a smaller one its real simple; As long as the height of the RO rough opening is the same then all you have to do is stud in under the header to the smaller ro you need, set the door ,rock it, side it , enjoy it.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

As skymaster said, it's simple going smaller. The only item I question is the use of a frech door. I replaced one with a slider in my kitchen, because we lost too much space for the swing.


----------



## ZeroTX (Oct 17, 2008)

47_47 said:


> As skymaster said, it's simple going smaller. The only item I question is the use of a frech door. I replaced one with a slider in my kitchen, because we lost too much space for the swing.


Well, that is a consideration. They have some that are hinged on the center (one of the doors doesn't really open) or some that swing OUT, which is probably a front runner for consideration.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbup::whistling2: I answered the question as diplomatically as I could LOL LOL IF the question was: French doors or sliders? Sliders all the way LOL LOL No lost wall space, SCREENS, and so on. :yes:. Oh Yeah NO AIR leaks, NO water leaks.
Jack


----------



## nunziocal (Mar 9, 2008)

*Leaky slider*

Hey Skymaster, I have a slider. and during heavy rains, it leaks through the verticle seam between the stationary and slide units. The thing is only a few years old and the weather stripping looks to be in good shape. Do you know how to tighten this seam or is it just a crappy door? Thanks.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

nunziocal: First please answer these questions; What is the brand of your slider? Have you checked the fixed panel to be sure it is seated properly in the head track? Have you checked to see if that panel is loose/as in shake it. If all ok then really look hard at the weatherstrip, it should be 2 interlocking "U" shaped channels with felt stripping inside.
Leaking happens alot more when the INSIDE panel in the moveable one. Under pressure ie wind heavy rain it moves AWAY from the weatherstripping.


----------



## nunziocal (Mar 9, 2008)

That's what I figured, the inner panel being pushed in during heavy storms, opening a gap to let the water in, since that's the only time it happens, and everything else is as you noted. I did a test with a garden hose and it only enters when the water is forced through under heavy pressure. Sounds like I need a higher quality door. (There aren't any labels on the door to let me know who's it is, but I figure it's a cheap one). Thanks for your reply.


----------



## aaron.klimchuk (Sep 30, 2008)

Add your new door as stated above, quite easy. You may or may not need to add another stud to the one you added to support the new doors, depends on how much space you have left. Other than that it's just as you guessed. Sheetrock, insulation, siding and you should be good to go.


----------



## ZeroTX (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tips  I think my wife is set on swing french-style patio doors, so I may have to accept that. I'd like some that BOTH open so that it can also be an alternate place to haul in extra-large items (furniture, appliances) with a bit more ease. I am cool with them being swing-out, as they will normally only be open while walking in and out.

If I were to consider a new slider, sell me on their efficiency and security, eh? I also don't like the lack of security on these sliders. I'd love to install a rock hard deadbolt with Abloy or Medeco cylinders 

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

nunziocal; Sounds like u have it pegged, most likely brand X on sale 2 dozen doors for 19.95. 
IF you are going to look for a better door, Andersen is pretty good, Pella is better. Big thing to look for if your budget allows is a fixed inner panel and the outer moveable for the reasons I said above. Peach Tree is another brand I dont know your area but go and check out the contractors suppliers, lumber yards etc. Most box stores even tho the brands are the same sell a much cheaper version usually spec'd to the chain :{


----------



## sandy_7390 (May 2, 2013)

*Removing a sliding glass to to put a regular door!!*

Hi my name is Sandy and I have a sliding glass door that is very old and its falling apart and I was wanting to put a regular door instead. Do you know about how much it would cost and about how long it would take to do it?

Thanks,


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

sandy_7390 said:


> Hi my name is Sandy and I have a sliding glass door that is very old and its falling apart and I was wanting to put a regular door instead. Do you know about how much it would cost and about how long it would take to do it?
> 
> Thanks,


Start your own topic.
We pretty much don't like to quote prices.
Read the "pinned", guidelines.

(By the way - location and pictures - help!)


----------

